

Ask HN: Employed by a startup's VC Firm rather than by startup - anon999

I apologize for the anonymous user account, but I just want to ensure no one tracks back that I am entertaining a new employer.<p>I am in negotiations with a startup which is currently VC funded.  They do not currently have any benefits package though.  I am a developer leaving a relatively secure job with decent pay and nice benefits and one of the things I need from the new job is health coverage.<p>Since the startup doesn't have a health care plan, the thought is that they will pay COBRA until they get their own plan.  However, their latest idea is to have me be a full-time employee of one of the investing VC firms.  I would get all of their benefits and essentially just be working at the startup.<p>On the surface I don't see anything wrong with this, but I don't want to agree to it and then find out it's not such a great deal for me.  They say that my options won't be affected.  The problem is, this is so foreign to me I don't know what questions to ask to keep me out of trouble.<p>Thoughts?
======
anon999
Thanks for the feedback. I thought it was positive too, but I know that at
this point they're responsible for getting me on board for as little as
possible so I just need to be sure it's not some form trickery. I hope
everything is being done in good faith. If not I don't see this relationship
lasting very long.

------
e1ven
I think it's a very positive sign that they're interested enough in you to
make a custom package, and try to make things work.

Get the options thing in writing, but otherwise, if you like the job, take it.
Heck, it may even get you closer to some of the other VC firm members, which
is never a bad thing.

------
adrianscott
get some legal advice where options are involved. good luck!

